# Bee-ginner's Beekeeping: The Basics of Apiculture Course



## RutgersOCPE (Feb 10, 2012)

This class is designed to provide information that new beekeepers need to start and care for a honey bee colony. In the first two days, participants will be introduced to bee biology and management. Participants will also have hands-on sessions, learn how to assemble hives, open and examine colonies, and see how honey and beeswax are harvested.

Course topics include:

Bee Biology
Bees in an Urban Setting
Disease and Mite Prevention
Hive Assembly and Management
Honey Extraction
Queen Bee Purchasing
And Much More!


October 10-12, 2019
9:00am - 4:00pm on the 10th and 11th (Check in time on Day 1: 8:30am)
9:00am - 12:00pm on the 12th

Bordentown, NJ

More information and registration: http://www.cpe.rutgers.edu/courses/current/ae0401ca.html


----------

